# Upgrade from 8.3 to 9 keeping with gmirror raid1



## saiman (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi all! I'm using 8.3 and I'm in doubt to upgrade to 9, because currently I've got mirroring on the whole disk (two disks in RAID1 using gmirror). So is there any problem in such installations? Is it necessary to do something with the mirror or not (after the upgrade)?

Regards,
S.


----------



## da1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi,

I can't remember having problems when I migrated from 8.3 to 9 (same as you, gmirror).


----------



## kpa (Jun 3, 2013)

Boot from a 9.1 live media, CD or USB stick, and see if you can access the mirror. If you can there should not be any problems with the upgrade.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 3, 2013)

If the mirror was created properly with mirror metadata after the partitions, it will be fine.  If the mirror metadata block is inside the last partition (many are), the strict partition integrity tests in 9.x will complain on boot.  That can be overridden: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/relnotes-detailed.html#AEN1277.  Also see the updated RAID1 section in the Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/GEOM-mirror.html.


----------

